# 92567 and mod 52



## skbrauch (Aug 23, 2013)

Question regarding audiology testing and proper use of modifier 52 on tympanometry CPT92567.  My audiologists were told when attempting a tympanometry and they were unable to seal one or both ears due to tubes or anatomy they should still bill for the test because the findings of CNS (could not seal) did give them information.  1) So let's say  92567 was done successfully on the right ear with a result but CNS on the left due to hair.   2) Another scenario, right ear was successful with a result but left ear CNS due to tube.   Can you bill 92567 without modifier 52 in either of these scenarios? 

An insurance auditor informed me that because there was no result, you could not charge.  

I appreciate any feedback.  I don't want to lose revenue if not necessary.


----------

